# Logan River Hatch



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

On Saturday we went up Logan Canyon for a little hike with the family. While hiking along the river, I saw plenty of fish rising, but could not figure out what they were feeding on. I looked up a hatch chart for the Logan, and found that it may have either been a black stone fly hatch or a midge hatch. Any ideas on what else it could've been?

Does anyone have experience on the Logan this time of year? It was neat to watch the fish feeding, oblivious to the end-of-the-world doom and gloom.

Logan River hatch chart - https://selectflies.com/wp/2012/08/logan-river-hatch-chart-2/


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Small black mayfly maybe? Not uncommon this time of year


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> On Saturday we went up Logan Canyon for a little hike with the family. While hiking along the river, I saw plenty of fish rising, but could not figure out what they were feeding on. I looked up a hatch chart for the Logan, and found that it may have either been a black stone fly hatch or a midge hatch. Any ideas on what else it could've been?
> 
> Does anyone have experience on the Logan this time of year? It was neat to watch the fish feeding, oblivious to the end-of-the-world doom and gloom.
> 
> Logan River hatch chart - https://selectflies.com/wp/2012/08/logan-river-hatch-chart-2/


I've had little black stones about now. I've had midge hatches. Could even be BWO coming off. I've seen little black stones on the snow about this time of year.

Glo-bugs start working well about now too. I've fished a lot up there and all through the winter. Pre-runoff is some pretty fun fishing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

caddis8 said:


> I've had little black stones about now. I've had midge hatches. Could even be BWO coming off. I've seen little black stones on the snow about this time of year.
> 
> Glo-bugs start working well about now too. I've fished a lot up there and all through the winter. Pre-runoff is some pretty fun fishing.


Great info! It was pretty fun to watch them feed - some were uber aggressive and would go five or six feet for the bug while others seemed content with snatching whatever happened to pass by within a few inches.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If I had to guess, it would be a good midge hatch. Could be the tiny black stones too. 

Watching a winter fish feeding frenzy on a good midge hatch is always fun.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

In my experience when fly-fishing, (it's been way to long ago) if the fish are "slurping" the bugs, its a smaller one. Like the midge. If they are splashing when taking the bugs, most likely it's a larger one like the caddis, stonefly.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with Vanilla and Caddis. Most likely midges, but could be the tiny black stones or BWO too this time of year.

Some of my best dry-fly days on the Provo have been overcast days in March when the BWO are coming off in droves.


----------



## niknoid (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm a rookie caster and thinking of hitting the Logan River this week for the first time. Would appreciate some input on two topics:

1. What should I consider rigging? I usually try to run a dry fly above a nymph, but never sure how far to space them, if I need more weight, or even if that is what I should be chucking. Any rules of thumb for the Logan River?

2. Any recommendation for spots along the Logan? I'm not great with fast turbulent waters.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm in the midge crowd too. I for one wish the weather would just mellow out and get consistent and warmer. Spring fishing is kicking my arse! I can't seem to buy a fish on the Provo these days...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> Spring fishing is kicking my arse! I can't seem to buy a fish on the Provo these days...


The LoPro has been kind of tough for me as well. I've caught, but not as many as usual for this time of year. The flow is a little higher this year, which has an effect.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

niknoid said:


> I'm a rookie caster and thinking of hitting the Logan River this week for the first time. Would appreciate some input on two topics:
> 
> 1. What should I consider rigging? I usually try to run a dry fly above a nymph, but never sure how far to space them, if I need more weight, or even if that is what I should be chucking. Any rules of thumb for the Logan River?
> 
> 2. Any recommendation for spots along the Logan? I'm not great with fast turbulent waters.


I would use a nymph rig. Hare's Ear (natural and olive size 12-18 ), prince nymph (size 12-16), pheasant tail (same as hare's ear), or midge (size 18-22 ), and glow bugs. You could fish the lower logan and throw streamers.

There are restrictions on fishing about Card Canyon or Red Banks (don't remember off the top of my head).

I don't know what the flows are, but you can fish below and of the dams and that can help because they regulate flows. I've fished in lady bird park by 1st dam and caught a lot of fish. Can be crowded.

As long as the runoff isn't ripping yet, the flows shouldn't be too hard. If the flows are moving fast, it's tougher to fish that anyway. If you nymph, you'll want to find the slower deeper pools. You can fish pocket water behind rocks. But most of the fish are in deeper runs this time of year. Lots of exploring to do. Nymphing is a good way to learn to fly fish. You can use two flies if you want with a split shot between- can be easy to tangle. Can use one fly with split shot above the nymph 12-18".


----------

